# Live audio feed of Jan. 4 Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Tomorrow morning (Jan. 4) at 9 a.m., the Utah Wildlife Board is meeting to approve the 2011 Bear proclamation, and decide on proposed changes to the statewide Bear Management Plan and the trap-check rule. We are planning to stream the audio of the meeting live on the DWR website.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's the link to the audio page, if you're interested in listening to this morning's board meeting.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Amy,
Thanks for posting this up. They broke for lunch and were to resume at 12:45, it's now 1:05 and the link is not working. I'm really interested in the trapping segment and that is next on the agenda. Can you give me a heads up on their decision to go with a 7 day trap check or not? Thanks!


----------



## Mark Martinez (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry for the inconvenience. The audio server went down just before they came back from lunch, and we had to restart the server.

The feed is now back online. Right now, they are still discussing the new Bear Management Plan. The Trap Check Proposal is next.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Great! I kept up with it and am now back on with them. Thanks!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Computer here at work wouldnt let me listen.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks again Amy and Mark! Good job!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I never got a chance to listen in. I am interested in the trap check issue as well a brief update on the matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> I never got a chance to listen in. I am interested in the trap check issue as well a brief update on the matter would be greatly appreciated.


The board voted 4 to 2 to keep the trap-check timeframe at 48 hours.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very good.

Thanks, Amy.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Did anyone catch what Bob Brister of the Utah Environmental Congress had to say? "If you're serious about controlling coyotes," Brister told the board, "there's a way to do it and that is to get wolves back into Utah."

The WB did not respond to that suggestion. Amazing what is going on out there with regards to the wolf!


----------

